# big NUG



## stonerslug (Jun 10, 2007)

outdoor Cali weed! this 1 nug is over 1 oz


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 11, 2007)

not bad not bad at all mate


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats huge.. nice job.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

Good googly boogly...I shall pm you my addy immediately...lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2007)

Drool drool drool!!!

You may wanna put a glove over that hand.  Finger prints and all.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

My mouth is watering...


----------



## stonerslug (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah it was called Lavender.. it smelled like heaven  we smoked the whole thing in 1 day between 3 people it was our 420 nugglet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2007)

*Now that's a bud shot stonerslug. :aok: *


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 14, 2007)

That's fantastic! How did you grow that monster?

But I concur with SmokinMom



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You may wanna put a glove over that hand. Finger prints and all.


 
the back of the hand would be mo better. 

I remember your new member post ya said you were at the University of Second Choice (jus kiddin, I was a UC gal) & have a medical, so it's cool.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Bud Lets Party!lol!!!!!


----------

